# recherche un hebergeur d image simple et gratuit



## ltrioux (5 Janvier 2010)

bonjour , je recherche un hebergeur d image simple et gratuit 

merci


----------



## Rossonero (5 Janvier 2010)

Celui-ci est pas mal ==> http://imageshack.us/


----------



## philippe99 (13 Janvier 2010)

PicassaWeb de Google
1GB en gratuit; faut ouvrir un compte gratuit; 20G=5$
Plugin de téléchargement pour iPhoto, Lightroom,Aperture
Seul inconvénient: si tu n'as pas installé sur ton ordi l'application Google Picassa, tu ne pourras télécharger d'albums entiers de photos, mais uniquement photo par photo
Phil


----------



## Syno78 (13 Janvier 2010)

Attention à tout ce qui est gratuit en matière d'hébergement de photo, surtout les sites non hébergés en france... Picassa, dans ses conditions générales, non seulement impose qu'on renonce à ses droits sur la photos, mais encore pire, s'autorise à faire l'usage qu'ils veulent des photos qu'on y poste, y compris les revendre... et c'est le cas de tous les hébergeurs US.

A savoir que c'est parfaitement illégal en france... on est le propriétaire des droits sur la photos la photo, toute sa vie... après chacun fait ce qu'il veut de sa propre propriété intellectuelle, mais bon... faut le savoir...


----------



## Petira (13 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'utilise sois ma dropbox (dossier public pour les liens) sois mon compte skitch !
Et ça marche très bien !


----------



## ZoD (14 Janvier 2010)

Et FlickR via son interface avec iPhoto

Je trouve ça sympa, moâ


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

Rossonero a dit:


> Celui-ci est pas mal ==> http://imageshack.us/


malheureusement un des connus et assez encombré et lent et avec pubs
( il reste correct)

un très bon et rapide
tinypic
Tinypic

-
par ailleurs ca dépend AUSSI de ce que tu souhaites faire

si tu souhaites  juste héberger une image par ci par là ( genre pour forum) ces hebergeurs sont parfaits
ils te donnent même les balises pour forums en divers  options


si c'est  avoir des galeries photos
 là vaut mieux avoir un compte dans des lieux faits pour ca 
( y en a plein de bons, dont les 2 mentionnés  hyperconnus et solides  picasa et flickr)


----------



## Pouasson (14 Janvier 2010)

http://mabul.org 

Très rapide.


----------



## idczak (23 Janvier 2010)

et moi je te propose http://www.zimage.biz qui est encore plus rapide 

un forum est d'ailleurs là pour si besoin d'aide ^^

Mike


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

se7enn a dit:


> Bonjour je crois que tu ne pourra pas trouver plus simple :
> xxxxxxu va dans la catégorie "Hébergement d'images"


tiens une inscription , 1 message un lien et pseudo qui s'étale partout sur web

ca sent à fond  l'auto promo
ca va pas faire long feu...


----------



## David_b (2 Mars 2010)

ltrioux a dit:


> bonjour , je recherche un hebergeur d image simple et gratuit
> 
> merci



Flickr, l'offre payante offre un stockage illimité et de la bande passante (je crois)
Sinon, comme signalé, Dropbox est sympa


----------



## Average Joe (5 Juillet 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, je suis inscrit sur *servimg.com*.


----------



## kenell (5 Juillet 2011)

Personnellement, j'utilise Imageshack ou CloudApp.
Pour le dernier, on peut aussi s'en servir pour échanger n'importe quel type de fichier. On peut aussi voir le nombre de fois que l'image hébergé a été affichée. Je sais pas si les autres le font, enfin bref, CloudApp est vraiment pas mal.


----------



## drs (5 Juillet 2011)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens une inscription , 1 message un lien et pseudo qui s'étale partout sur web
> 
> ca sent à fond  l'auto promo
> ca va pas faire long feu...



/maitre cappello ON
Contrairement à l'idée reçue, on dit "ca va faire long feu", pour désigner un état qui ne va pas durer longtemps
/maitre cappello OFF

Ceci étant dit, je découvre ici qu'il y a en fait une masse d'hébergeurs d'images. Je n'en connaissais pas le quart!


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2011)

Il y a aussi Izipik.


----------



## Sergio_bzh (7 Février 2013)

drs a dit:


> /maitre cappello ON
> Contrairement à l'idée reçue, on dit "ca va faire long feu", pour désigner un état qui ne va pas durer longtemps
> /maitre cappello OFF



Faux, "ça a fait long feu" veut dire "ça a raté"


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2013)

Puisque tu remontes le sujet :
a) tu as raison, _faire long feu_ signifie échouer, rater ;
b) néanmoins, l'expression _ne pas faire long feu_ signifie ne pas durer longtemps.
Les deux sont attesté dès le XIXe (je me base sur le Grand Robert et l'ATILF).


----------



## drs (7 Février 2013)

Bon...
Dont acte


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Puisque tu remontes le sujet :
> a) tu as raison, _faire long feu_ signifie échouer, rater ;
> b) néanmoins, l'expression _ne pas faire long feu_ signifie ne pas durer longtemps.
> Les deux sont attest*ées* dès le XIXe (je me base sur le Grand Robert et l'ATILF).


Pfff...


----------

